# معلجه البقع النفطيه في المناطق البحريه



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 سبتمبر 2009)

_




تمتعض البيئة وهي تشاهد حوادث غرق ناقلات النفط في أحشائها المائية مثل حرابٍ مسمومةٍ تنغرس في جسدها أو كمسامير تُدَقّ في نعشها! فوحدها تتسبب في تسرب ما يصل إلى مليوني طن سنوياً من الزيت الخام إلى مياه البحار والمحيطات , ويأتـي ما حدث من تسرب كميات هائلة من النفط على مقربة من الساحل الشمالي الغربي لإسبانيا في 19 نوفمبر 2002 كحلقة مفزعة من حلقات مسلسل التسربات النفطية من الناقلات المتصدعة والغارقة._

_انشطرت ناقلة النفط اليونانية "بريستيج" إلى نصفين بسبب عاصفة شديدة غرقت على أثرها في المحيط الأطلسي حاملة 77 ألف طن من زيت الديزل إلى قاع المحيط ,مهددة بأضرار بالغة للحياة البرية والمصائد البحرية بعد تسرب البترول الذي تحمله الناقلة إلى السواحل الإسبانية ‏.‏ وقد تدفقت، وفقاً لوكالات الأنباء، آلاف الأطنان النفطية من الناقلة بعد غرقها مما أدى إلى تلويث أكثر من 100 شاطئ و نفوق نحو‏ 250‏ طائراً من‏ 18‏ نوعاً , وإصابة الحياة البحرية في إسبانيا بخطر كبير،‏ إضافة إلى منع الصيد في مساحة تتجاوز ‏400‏ كيلو متر من السواحل‏. _

_



ويـهدد انتشار تسرب زيت الديزل -البالغ حتى الآن أكثر من 20 بقعة ذات لون بني وشكل دائري وكثافة كبيرة يبلغ قطر كل منها ما بين متر وأربعة أمتار - بانقراض مخزون الأسماك والمحار المهم للاقتصاد المحلي في منطقة واسعة قبالة سواحل إسبانيا إذ يعتمد فيها نحو ‏60%‏ من السكان على الصيد كمصدر رئيسي لرزقهم‏. فقد أدى هبوب الرياح والطقس السيئ إلى إفشال جهود السلطات الإسبانية الرامية إلى منع تقدم بقعة الزيت نحو الشواطئ واليابسة بإقليم جاليسيان،و رغم الجهود الضخمة المبذولة لتنظيف الطرق والمنشآت التي غطتها طبقة كثيفة من النفط تتوقع جهات مسئولة أن تستغرق عمليات التنظيف نحو ثلاث سنوات، وأن المنطقة لن تعود إلى ما كانت عليه في السابق قبل مرور عشر سنوات على الأقل! _

_*والجدول التالي يوضح أهم كوارث غرق الناقلات التي حدثت مؤخراً :* _

*منطقة الغرق *
*وزن الحمولة *
*اسم ناقلة النفط *
*تاريخ الغرق *
_قرب سواحل إمارة دبي _
_1300 طن _
_" زينب" العراقية _
_أبريل 2001 _
_قرب السواحل الكويتية_
_1900 طن _
_"جورجيوس" البنمية _
_سبتمبر 2001 _
_قرب سواحل اليمن _
_350 ألف برميل _
_" كول" الفرنسية _
_أكتوبر 2002 _


*الناقلات .. ملوِثه :*
_وتعد ناقلات البترول بحوادثـها المتكررة وبممارساتـها الخاطئة كإلقاء النفايات والمخلفات البترولية في المـاء من الملوثات الخطيرة للمياه وللبيئة عموماً. ويرى الباحث الدكتور " محجوب عمر" في دراسة له حول التلوث النفطي للمياه بإشراف "الهيئة العامة للبيئة" في ليبيا , أنه يصعب التحكم في التلوث النفطي البحري أو منع انتشاره حيث إنه خطر عائم ومتحرك يتحكم فيه اتجاه الرياح وعوامل المد والجزر وشدة الأمواج وبذلك تصعب السيطرة عليه. ويقول الدكتور محجوب: تشكل الملوثات النفطية أخطر ملوثات السواحل والبحار والمحيطات و أوسعها انتشاراً حيث إن 20% من النفط المنتج عالمياً يستخرج من أعماق البحار لذا فأي من الأسباب التالية يؤدي إلى التلوث المائي بالنفط : _​
<LI dir=rtl>_الحوادث البحرية والتي من أهمها ارتطام ناقلات النفط بالشعاب المرجانية أو بعضها ببعض أو غرقها. _​<LI dir=rtl>_الحوادث التي تحدث أثناء عمليات الحفر والتنقيب في البحار و المحيطات. _​<LI dir=rtl>_تسرب النفط إلى البحر أثناء عمليات التحميل والتفريغ بالموانئ النفطية. _​<LI dir=rtl>_اشتعال النيران والحرائق بناقلات النفط في عرض البحر. _​<LI dir=rtl>_تسرب النفط الخام بسبب حوادث التآكل في الجسم المعدني للناقلة. _​<LI dir=rtl>_إلقاء مياه غسل الخزانات بالناقلات بعد تفريغها في البحر. _​<LI dir=rtl>_لقاء ما يعرف بمياه الموازنة الملوثة بالنفط في مياه البحر، حيث يتم ملء الناقلة بعد تفريغ شحنتها من النفط بنسبة لا تقل عن 60% من حجمها للحفاظ على توازن أو اتزان الناقلة أثناء سيرها في عرض البحر خلال رحلة العودة إلى ميناء التصدير. _​<LI dir=rtl>_تسرب البترول من ناقلات النفط بسبب الحوادث من الآبار النفطية البحرية المجاورة للشواطئ. _​
_تسرب النفط إلى البحر أثناء الحروب كما حدث في حرب الخليج الثانية. _​
*التسربات .. سرطان عائم :*
_



تهدد التسربات النفطية الكائنات الحية البحرية بصفة عامة في المناطق المتضررة كالأسماك والسلاحف والطيور والشعاب المرجانية وغيرها من أحياء البحار والمحيطات. حيث إنه نظراً لتصاعد وتسامي الكثير من الأبخرة المختلفة من بقعة النفط التي تطفو على سطح الماء، فإن التيارات الهوائية تدفع بهذه الأبخرة بعيداً عن الموضع الذي تلوث بالنفط إلى الأماكن السكنية على الشواطئ والمناطق الساحلية بواسطة الهواء الذي يصبح مشبعاً بها إلى درجة كبيرة وبتركيز عال فوق المقبول مما يؤثر على النظم البيئية البحرية والبرية. كما أن زيت النفط يحتوي على العديد من المواد العضوية التي يعتبر الكثير منها مسمماً للكائنات الحية، ومن أخطر تلك المركبات مركب البنـزوبيرين (Benzopyrene) وهو من الهيدروكربونات المسببة للسرطان ويؤدي إلى موت الكائنات الحية المائية. _

_



ومن جهة أخرى، فلأن كثافة النفط أقل من كثافة الماء فهو يطفو على سطح الماء مكوناً طبقة رقيقة عازلة بين الماء والهواء الجوي، وهذه الطبقة تنتشر فوق مساحة كبيرة من سطح الماء مما يمنع التبادل الغازي بين الهواء والماء فلا يحدث ذوبان للأكسجين في مياه البحر مما يؤثر على التوازن الغازي، كما تمنع الطبقة النفطية وصول الضوء إلى الأحياء المائية فتعيق عمليات التمثيل الضوئي التي تعتبر المصدر الرئيسي للأكسجين والتنقية الذاتية للماء مما يؤدي إلى موت كثير من الكائنات البحرية واختلال في السلسلة الغذائية للكائنات الحية. أضف إلى ذلك أن النفط المتسرب يتسبب في تلويث الشواطئ الساحلية نتيجة انتقاله لمسافات بعيدة بفعل التيارات البحرية وحركة المد والجزر، كما تتجمع بعض أجزائه على شكل كرات صغيرة سوداء تعيق حركة الزوارق وعمليات الصيد بالشباك وتفسد جمال الشواطئ الرملية وتتلف الأصداف البحرية والشعاب المرجانية مؤثرة على السياحة في تلك المناطق. كما أن المركبات النفطية الأكثر ثباتاً تنتقل عن طريق السلسلة الغذائية وتختزن في أكباد ودهون الحيوانات البحرية، وهذه لها آثار سيئة بعيدة المدى لا تظهر على الجسم البشري إلا بعد عدة سنوات. _

*وداعاً .. للأسماك والثدييات :*
_وتوضح الدراسات أن الخليج العربي هو أكثر بحار العالم تلوثاً بالنفط، وأن الكائنات الحية في منطقة الجزيرة العربية مهددة، فهناك ما يقارب أربعة أنواع من الثدييات و21 نوعاً من الطيور و40 نوعاً من الزواحف وثلاثة أنواع من الأسماك مهددة بالانقراض تماماً! وقد شهد الخليج العربي عدداً من حالات التسرب النفطي تعد الأكبر والأسوأ على مستوى العالم خلال السنوات السابقة، ويمثل النفط المتسرب من الناقلات 28% من إجمالي النفط المتسرب إلى مياه الخليج العربي والذي يبلغ معدله حوالي 140 ألف برميل سنوياً. _

_أما بالنسبة للبحر المتوسط الذي تطل عليه كثير من الدول العربية، فيبلغ ما يتسرب سنوياً من النفط إليه ما يقارب 600 ألف مليون طن. وبناء على تقرير حديث صدر عن برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة فإن 4% فقط من المناطق التي تنمو فيها المحاريات (الحيوانات الصدفية المائية) في البحر المتوسط تُنتج في الوقت الحاضر مأكولات بحرية صالحة للإنسان! _
_وكان التقرير العالمي الثالث لبرنامج البيئة التابع للأمم المتحدة قد ذكر في وقت سابق أن كوكب الأرض يقف على مفترق طرق، فربع الثدييات في العالم و12% من الطيور تواجه بالفعل خطر الفناء، وبحار العالم معرضة بالفعل لتهديد حقيقي بسبب التلوث، وثلث المخزون العالمي من الأسماك يصنف الآن باعتباره ناضباً أو معرضا للخطر! _

*مكافحة .. النفط :*
_أما أبرز الأساليب الميكانيكية لمكافحة تلوث المياه بالنفط، فيمكن تلخيصها فيما يلي: _​
<LI dir=rtl>_استخـدام الحواجـز الطافية لتسييج البقعة النفطية للحيلولة دون انتشار النفط. _​<LI dir=rtl>_استعمال المواد الماصّة الـتي تعرقل حركة البقعة النفطية جزئياً مثل الصوف الزجاجي والمايكا، وتُرشّ هذه المواد من قوارب صغيرة ثم يتم جمعها بواسطة شبكات دقيقة وتنقل إلى حيث يمكن التخلّص منها إما حرقاً في أفران خاصة، أو يتم استخلاص النفط الموجود فيها ويعاد استعمالها من جديد. _​<LI dir=rtl>_استعمال طريقة المصّ بواسطة أجهزة خاصة تمصّ البقع النفطية مثل المكانس الكهربائية، وبذلك يتم التمكن من فصل النفط عن الماء. _​<LI dir=rtl>_استعمال أجهزة تقـوم بكشط طبقـة النفط السميكة الطافية فوق سطح المياه، ويتم تجميع النفط المكشوط وسحبه باستخدام المضخّات. _​
_استخدام أجهزة الحزام الناقل التي تمرر حزاماً معدنياً عبر طبقة النفط اللزجة حيث يلتصق النفط بالحزام ويمكن التخلص منه لاحقاً. _​
_ويمكن مكافحة التلوث المائي بالنفط بواسطة حل بيولوجي باستخدام البكتيريا، حيث وجد بعض العلماء أن عدداً من الأحياء الدقيقة المجهرية التي تستطيع تحليل المواد النفطية يمكنها أن تقوم بتحويل البُقع النفطية إلى قطرات دقيقة جداً في الماء. وقـد استخـدمت بعض شركـات البترول والمختـبرات الكيماوية المتخصصة في بعض البلاد الغربية هذه الأحياء المجهرية علـى نطاق واسع في معالجة البقع النفطية فـي البحار والمحيطات التي تَسرب النفط إليها من الناقلات. _

_وهناك أساليب كيميائية لعلاج التسرب النفطي إلى المياه حيث يتم رش أنواع معينة من المذيبات والمنظفات الصناعية أو المساحيق عالية الكثافة على سطح البقع النفطية في البحار الملوثة للالتصاق بها وتحويلها بعد تفتيتها إلى ما يشبه المستحلب فينتشر في الماء ويذوب فيه أو يترسب على القاع. ولكن يعتبر هذا الحل علاجاً ظاهرياً للمشكلة، لأن وصول تلك المواد إلى قاع البحر يسبب إبادة الأسماك والقواقع وديدان الرمل التي تعيش فيها، وبذلك تعتبر هذه الطريقة زيادة في تعقيد مشكلة التلوث وليست حلاً نهائياً لها !_​


----------



## الكيميائي 71 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الموقع ليس للأعلانات


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الكتاب ودمتم سالمين


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين ونتمنى مواضيع قويه مثل هذه المعلومات المطروحه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أكتوبر 2009)

noor_2002 قال:


> مشكورين ونتمنى مواضيع قويه مثل هذه المعلومات المطروحه


 مشكورين على المرور .......................................


----------



## enas2 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة انا مشروعي في ازالة بقع الزيت من مياه البحر باستخدام الشعر 
oil spill clean up by hair 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 يناير 2010)

enas2 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة انا مشروعي في ازالة بقع الزيت من مياه البحر باستخدام الشعر
> oil spill clean up by hair
> ولك جزيل الشكر


اختي هذه الطريقه جديده واعذريني لا اعرف عنها شيء


----------



## جمال النفيلي (22 يوليو 2011)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تم اكتشاف مادة جديدة عبارة عن بودرة ترش علي بقع الزيت لتفتيتها وتحولها الي مادة صديقة للبيئة وكغذاء للاسماك وللاستفسار لدي جمال شلبي 0020123196830


----------

